# Pedro's health is bad



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Got some bad news about my Pedro. He's had a bloated stomach for several weeks and the past 4 or 5 days he's vomited and had constant diarrhea. My husband just took him to the vet awhile ago and came back with this news: It's NOT the bloated/twisted stomach where he can die in a few days, but he has fluid in his stomach and they say they don't know why. He had x-rays done and they supposedly couldn't tell anything from those. Here's the bad part in a lot of ways........they said what could possibly be wrong with him is that it's most likely cancer,(because something is taking away the protein in his stomach) or it could be lupus or pancreatitis......also, they could send the fluid away to some lab (it's far away) and each vial would cost us $150.00. They would send several vials. The other, they told my husband that he should take Pedro to the emergency room of the emergency pet hospital and admit him to stay overnight and possibly a few days. The cost to us......$1,000.00 per day! The other thing she told my husband is if we couldn't afford to do all this, then we should euthanize him!!! We DO NOT want to euthanize him, but we can't afford to do this other stuff! What do we do???!!!!!:crybaby:


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, how terrible, I'm so sorry for your little guy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh Shelly. What crappy news. Can't believe how expensive they are quoting you for treatment/diagnosis!

I would treat him symptomatically for now and see if you can get him to improve and stabilize. Get him something for nausea (pepcid is often used), and maybe put him on a low fat diet in case it's pancreatitis. (Maybe try chicken and rice?) 

Is he acting like he feels really bad? Poor baby! Maybe they can give you something for the vomiting/diarrhea and work on keeping him hydrated and maybe you can get him past this. Can they do a sonogram of his stomach? Can't believe that they can't tell anything from an x-ray. 

If he were mine, I'd try to treat him symptomatically and see if you can get him stabilized and comfortable. Not sure if you can do that without needing the ER vet. 

Did they do any bloodwork? That would tell if he had pancreatitis or not and I'd look at his liver and kidney function and go from there.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh Shelly this is terrible news. I hope you can find some way to help Pedro that doesn't break the bank. Those are some crazy costs you were quoted. Hopefully,Tracy's advice works for now and you have some more affordable and better options tomorrow. I'll be praying for you and Pedro.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My heart sank when I read the thread title...this is awful  I know how much you love your babies and how much they mean to you! I honestly would take him to a 2nd vet for a 2nd opinion before I did any costly treatments or followed any advice that potentially costly.

I do agree w/ Tracy -- stick him on a bland diet. But I think you said he can only have venison before?? Can he have plain boiled chicken/plain boiled rice? Or is that out. 

Somehow I don't think pancreatitis is the cause though, probably because he has been on the prescription diet for some time. I mean, I know it is possible, anything is, but it seems less likely than some other possibilities :-/

I think it's ridiculous that they said if you can't afford these thousands of dollars of treatment, that you should euthanize him. Way to make you, the pet owner, feel ridiculously guilty for not having thousands of dollars to spare, and like you're a bad person if you don't! I'd be LIVID! 

Definitely get him some Pepto, it can't hurt I don't think. Dosage here: OTC Medications. They do NOT like it. Hate hate hate it. YOu will need a small syringe to slowly put it in his mouth, if you get the liquid kind. The tablet kind I am not sure of how you dose it out in a dog as small as a chi. 

I hope they are wrong -- has he been just acting off lately?


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I don't have any advice. Just wanted to say I'm so sorry to hear you are going through
this and that Pedro isn't well. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so, so sorry. I would take him to another vet, too. A second oppinion for something this grave is a good idea. Poor little guy, I hope the vet is mistaken.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Brodysmom said:


> Oh Shelly. What crappy news. Can't believe how expensive they are quoting you for treatment/diagnosis!
> 
> I would treat him symptomatically for now and see if you can get him to improve and stabilize. Get him something for nausea (pepcid is often used), and maybe put him on a low fat diet in case it's pancreatitis. (Maybe try chicken and rice?)
> 
> ...


That's what we're doing is treating him symptomatically; he's been on a restricted diet for several months now of just venison & potato vet prescribed food. They didn't do bloodwork....just X-rays. They are quoting some ridiculously high prices. We have that idiotic Banfield but we still have a few months on it. I want to get another vet but can't afford to do that now. I don't know what to do.....


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Everyone.....thanks for the advice. I can't answer all of you individually, but I'm reading what you all say. If he gets worse, we probably will get a 2nd opinion from another vet. We are NOT going to euthanize him! :foxes15: We just lost Max last February.:crybaby: I can't go through that again for awhile!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Bless his heart! I am so very sorry :-(


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't have any advice. I'm so sorry you are going through this.

There has been way too much bad news lately.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

What about a holistic or homeopathic vet? You can google those and see if there is one in your area. I'm so sorry that your Pedro isn't well. It's so difficult and I would definitely seek a second opinion when you can.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I would go to another vet. I have read horrible things about Banfield and they overcharge! My family takes their dogs to Banfield and they have spent thousands on treatments that didn't help at all. I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh my! I am soooooooooooooo soooooooooooo sad to hear this news! I do not want you or Pedro to have to go through any of this! I wish I had some advice to offer, but unfortunately I do not. I hope this all works out very soon though and that Pedro gets better! I'll be thinking of you. Please keep us updated whenever you can.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Shelly, my heart sank when I read this. I am soooo sorry and many prayers and (((HUGS))) for you all and Pedro. I know you will do what is the best for all involved. And Please keep us updated.....


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so very sorry i hope and pray this will all turn out to be ok ill be praying for little pedro


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

How old is Pedro? I pray he recovers soon!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness how terrible...maybe you could save enough for the blood work...I would think something would show up on that to give you clues to what's wrong ....poor Pedro 

I just read that you were in FL...there is someone I have on facebook from FL and her vet is extremely cheap compared to what your quotes are...let me see if I can find out where she is and maybe you could find a cheaper vet..


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Pedro!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

this is very sad, i really hope you get to the bottom, the vet dont seem to know anything, how dare they give you the last option, that was so cruel.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry. I hope Pedro gets better soon. :-(


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like you might have to go with your own motherly instinct. Since the vet doesn't know exactly what is wrong; her diagnosis may not be so accurate. I would consider getting a second opinion. If his stomach seems bloated & he's experiencing any discomfort, you could try mixing a little plain yogurt into some bland food for him. I'm trying to look at this situation in a positive manner & I hope you get some resolution soon.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sometimes it good that we do our own research and I don't know exactly what's going on with Pedro, but I googled fluid on the stomach and found an interesting article. You could see if this helps you in any way:
Bloat in Dogs


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Pedro. I, too, would try another vet's opinion. Good luck. Sue


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry about Pedro, I am praying for him...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't have much to add to what everyone else suggested. I just hope he comes out of it & gets feeling better soon. I'll be thinking of you guys & sending positive thoughts your way!! (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

We'll be seeing about taking Pedro to a new vet soon and at least get a 2nd opinion. His bloated belly went down some with the antibiotic that Banfield's vet gave him, but still has major health problems.
What I'm going to vent about now is really upsetting to my husband and myself. I can't put it on FaceBook because the relative I'm going to tell you about is on there. I talked to this relative by phone the other day and told her all about Pedro and what the Banfields vet said and so on. Well.....she comes back at me saying she agrees totally with the Banfield vet! We should just "put Pedro to sleep" cause he's "just a dog"!!!! Plus she states to me that she really hates dogs now and particularly hates small dogs!!! She really started to put me down big time because we are so concerned about Pedro!!! I cut the phone call short soon after that and it upset me greatly, and I'm STILL upset by what she said. This person says "she's an animal lover" and I about choked when she said that because in the past few years she has had several dogs, and either.....these are HER words I'm quoting...."she has gotten rid of them or had her husband to shoot them in the head" (they live out in the country in the midwest way out in the "boonies". As much as I feel like cutting her out of my life, I can't. But I definitely won't be talking to her much and especially not about my dogs!!!:foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> We'll be seeing about taking Pedro to a new vet soon and at least get a 2nd opinion. His bloated belly went down some with the antibiotic that Banfield's vet gave him, but still has major health problems.
> What I'm going to vent about now is really upsetting to my husband and myself. I can't put it on FaceBook because the relative I'm going to tell you about is on there. I talked to this relative by phone the other day and told her all about Pedro and what the Banfields vet said and so on. Well.....she comes back at me saying she agrees totally with the Banfield vet! We should just "put Pedro to sleep" cause he's "just a dog"!!!! Plus she states to me that she really hates dogs now and particularly hates small dogs!!! She really started to put me down big time because we are so concerned about Pedro!!! I cut the phone call short soon after that and it upset me greatly, and I'm STILL upset by what she said. This person says "she's an animal lover" and I about choked when she said that because in the past few years she has had several dogs, and either.....these are HER words I'm quoting...."she has gotten rid of them or had her husband to shoot them in the head" (they live out in the country in the midwest way out in the "boonies". As much as I feel like cutting her out of my life, I can't. But I definitely won't be talking to her much and especially not about my dogs!!!:foxes15:


OMG Shelly. I am sorry you are related to such a vile person. I would just limit your contact as much as you can. Be busy when she calls, etc. That is horrible. Don't let her bring you down. We know how much Pedro means to you and I am hoping for the best possible outcome for him. And that does not include just putting him to sleep because he's "just a dog". I actually feel sorry for people such as her. They must live dark and miserable lives. You just hang in there. We will support you.


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

I am so sorry, i cant imagine what you must be going through right now. Big hugs, and healing vibes to Pedro. xxxxxx


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Pedro.  Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you, Pedro, and your family.

Here is a link about organizations that will help petowners (maybe one of them can help Pedro):

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/43109-funding-help-petowners-need.html


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So sorry for what you have been through.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh Shelly, that was vile. What do you know about little boy. I am anxious to hear.


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

That is disgusting. What kind of disgusting person would put you down like that? I would have told her "I want to shoot you in the head!" ...ok not really but I'd be thinking about saying it.

It's not as much that she said it its that she was so rude as to say it when you were upset which is just arg I wish I could think of the word!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Shelly, what is the update from the new vet? I can't wait to hear.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Shelly, I am so very very sorry to hear Pedro isn't well!  Tell your relative to kiss your A**! He isn't "just a dog!" He's your family. Get a second opinion as soon as you can. In the mean time treat him symptomatically as mentioned. I am so so sorry you are going through this.  Lots of hugs, love and positive energy sent you and Pedro's way. Xxxxx Get well little guy!! We are pulling for ya, and sending many prayers!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

I am becoming very concerned about Shelly and Pedro. Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been wondering same thing. Amberleah had Calleigh name for secret shopper and haven't heard if they opened and like the things she got. I pray they are OK.


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm sorry that Pedro is sick. I hope he gets better soon. 


Pookypeds said:


> "she has gotten rid of them or had her husband to shoot them in the head"


That is an awful thing to say. I don't want to be rude but I want to know how she feels if someone is about to shoot her in the head.


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

also thinking of you, and anxious to hear! xo


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

UPDATE....
Last Friday we took Pedro to a new vet in a town south of us. It's a bit of a drive, but the vet seems pretty good. She had a lot of bad to say about Banfield. Anyway.....what we have found out so far is that Pedro has a liver disease. He has some medications and a new food that is vet prescribed just for liver problems. Don't know how bad it is yet until we go back. I have to call them tomorrow for next appt. He seems to be improving even now, so I'm hoping for continued improvement. We'll do what it takes to get him well.
Thank you all for the well wishes and prayers, we really appreciate them!
Also, about Calleigh's SS gifts. We got them a long time ago and she loves it all. I just haven't had the time to get pics up. Will try to sometime, but I just don't seem to have enough time to do everything now with Pedro's health gone bad plus mine too. I found out I have hypothyroidism, and have probably had it for over 10 years, which is what has caused all my pain (the peripheral neuropathy), and it's causing a lot of other health problems with me. Plus a few weeks ago, I fell and broke my right arm (and yes, I'm right-handed). Sooooooo....a lot of health problems here.
Thanks again for the well wishes and good thoughts to us and I will keep you all updated periodically!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Great news, I will contiune to send well wishes for both you and Pedro.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my so sorry for all the health problems for you and Pedro. I have thyroid problems too with nerve problems, fibromyalgia, RSD, and more. I will pray for both of you. Glad Calleigh likes her gifts.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Pookypeds said:


> UPDATE....
> Last Friday we took Pedro to a new vet in a town south of us. It's a bit of a drive, but the vet seems pretty good. She had a lot of bad to say about Banfield. Anyway.....what we have found out so far is that Pedro has a liver disease. He has some medications and a new food that is vet prescribed just for liver problems. Don't know how bad it is yet until we go back. I have to call them tomorrow for next appt. He seems to be improving even now, so I'm hoping for continued improvement. We'll do what it takes to get him well.
> Thank you all for the well wishes and prayers, we really appreciate them!
> Also, about Calleigh's SS gifts. We got them a long time ago and she loves it all. I just haven't had the time to get pics up. Will try to sometime, but I just don't seem to have enough time to do everything now with Pedro's health gone bad plus mine too. I found out I have hypothyroidism, and have probably had it for over 10 years, which is what has caused all my pain (the peripheral neuropathy), and it's causing a lot of other health problems with me. Plus a few weeks ago, I fell and broke my right arm (and yes, I'm right-handed). Sooooooo....a lot of health problems here.
> Thanks again for the well wishes and good thoughts to us and I will keep you all updated periodically!


thanks for the update 
I'm so glad someone is determining what is going on with Pedro! Now, just to
find the right treatment to give him better quality of life. 
And, remember to take care of yourself too!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Shelly, I hope both you and Pedro


----------



## DahliasMaMa (Jun 29, 2011)

So sorry about Pedro.Prayers he & You get well soon.
OMG that person is no friend and heartless.Toxic!!
Glad you found a better vet too.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Get well soon Shelly & Pedro! So happy to hear Pedro is improving! Awesome news! Sending our love and well wishes. <3 xxxxx


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

praying for you both!! hope that he continues getting better


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Shelly, I am so sorry you and Pedro are not well, but now you finally have a diagnosis so you can start treatments for you both. Prayers for a speedy recovery for you both (((HUGS)))


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I hope you are both feeling better soon ((Huggs))


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi sure hope you and little pedro get feeling better soon


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

I am so sorry that Pedro is so ill and that you his mummy are going through such heartache 

The only thing I would like to suggest is if he has food intollerances but he eats a prescription vennison and potato food- so you know he is ok with those things- maybe you could try just feeding him a bit of cooked venison and potato for his meals. (I know it may not be a ballanced diet in the long run) but even the best kibbles need a few chemicals to preserve them, and the liver has to break down all the chemicals we put in our bodies- maybe it could help ease the load on his poorley little liver.

I don't know if you normally use these things but I thought I would add it just incase- some dental products like petzlife or logic gel/spray, and also Bach Flower Remedies/ Rescue Remedies which some people use to calm dogs, have alcohol in and would not do Pedro's liver good.

I will be thinking of you two, I will be praying for little Pedro. xxxx


----------

